# Ich muss eine Testklasse schreiben zu einer Methode weiss aber nicht wie ich anfangen muss



## LetsSebi (3. Mrz 2021)

```
public void einfuegenVorne(String name, Int alter){
   JElement1 e1Neu = new JElement1(name, alter );

e1Neu.setNext(anfang);
anfang = e1Neu;

if(ende==null)
  ende= e1Neu
}
```

*Dazu soll ich eine Testklasse schreiben, die mit einfuegenVorne eine Liste erzeugt sie Auflistet und die Größe angibt*


----------



## Blender3D (3. Mrz 2021)

LetsSebi hat gesagt.:


> Dazu soll ich eine Testklasse schreiben, die mit einfuegenVorne eine Liste erzeugt sie Auflistet und die Größe angibt


Du meinst du sollst für die Liste die die Funktion einfuegenVorne besitzt eine Testklassen schreiben.
Da du  die zu testende Klasse nicht angibst: Hier eine Testklasse für eine andere Liste.
[CODE lang="java" title="Teste Liste" highlight="2-3,6-14"]public class TestList {
    private static String[] names = { "Peter Meier", "Susi Hoffman", "Paul Skoberne", "Cindy Sauer" };
    private static int[] ages = { 43, 21, 25, 12 };

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        List list = new List();
        for (int i = 0; i < names.length; i++)
            list.pushFront(new ListElement(names_, ages));
        list.printToStream(System.out);
        System.out.println("\tDie Liste beinhaltet " + list.size() + " Elemente\n");
        System.out.println("\tListe von vorne entlehrt!");
        while (!list.isEmpty())
            System.out.println(list.popFront());
        System.out.println("\tDie Liste beinhaltet " + list.size() + " Elemente");
    }

}[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="ListElement"]public class ListElement {
    private int age;
    private String name;
    private ListElement next;

    public ListElement(String name, int age) {
        this.name = name;
        this.age = age;
    }

    public int getAge() {
        return age;
    }

    public String getName() {
        return name;
    }

    public ListElement getNext() {
        return next;
    }

    public void setNext(ListElement next) {
        this.next = next;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return name + " " + age;
    }

}[/CODE]
[CODE lang="java" title="List"]import java.io.PrintStream;

public class List {
    private ListElement start;
    private ListElement end;

    public boolean isEmpty() {
        return start == null;
    }

    public void pushFront(ListElement e) {
        if (start == null)
            start = end = e;
        else {
            e.setNext(start);
            start = e;
        }
    }

    public ListElement popFront() {
        if (isEmpty())
            return null;
        ListElement tmp = start;
        if (start == end)
            end = start = null;
        else
            start = start.getNext();
        return tmp;
    }

    public void printToStream(PrintStream out) {
        ListElement tmp = start;
        while (tmp != null) {
            out.println(tmp);
            tmp = tmp.getNext();
        }
    }

    public int size() {
        int cnt = 0;
        ListElement tmp = start;
        while (tmp != null) {
            tmp = tmp.getNext();
            cnt++;
        }
        return cnt;
    }

}[/CODE]_


----------

